# The Return of the TPF Photo Challenge!!!



## manaheim

*The Return of the TPF Photo Challenge *
&#8220;Rise of the BunnyWabbit!&#8221; ... now in _*3D!*_

Produced by Pix _&#8220;The Nice Guy&#8221;_ Medic 
Whipped and Beaten by Mish _&#8220;The Hawtness&#8221;_ Elle 
Written and Directed by Some Fuzzbutt with a Lightsaber 
Starring *YOU! *

The long-awaited return of the Fantasy Epic continuation of the TPF Photo Challenge is finally returning!   On March 1 st , 2013 your screen will alight with the glory and spectacular display of thousands of frames of challenging&#8230; 

Ok, I can&#8217;t possibly keep that up. 

Here&#8217;s the deal&#8230; 

We&#8217;re getting the TPF Photo Challenge back together once again.   On March 1st we will announce the theme for the challenge of the month.   The idea
is for members of TPF (at their option*) to go out and take some pictures that fit within this theme.   These can then be submitted (details coming soon)
and at the end of the month there will be a poll for all members of TPF to vote on their favorite. 

We are still working out some of the details and will update the FAQ in the challenge section very shortly, but basically keep an eye on this section over
the next few days for updates for more information and the theme for March will be posted on March 1. 

* While members are allowed to participate or not, as is their option, members should keep in mind that Mish has a whip and choosing not to participate mayresult in physical harm to their heiny.


----------



## weepete

Glad to hear it guys, well done for stepping up to the challenge


----------



## kundalini

I like a new challenge.  Being whipped once a month sounds like fun.  I also think hassenpfeffer has been underrated.


----------



## terri

:cheer:


----------



## sm4him

:smileys:


Woot! Another way to let TPF completely suck my life away!! I'm in!


----------



## Benco




----------



## PixelRabbit




----------



## oldhippy

Deal me in. Drinks for the house bartender


----------



## ATVrider43

AWESOME!


----------



## manaheim

HASSENPHEHHPPHHHERRR!!!!  (have to say it with a Yosemite Sam voice, mind you)


HEY...  so glad everyone's excited, but since you all are into this, consider doing the challenge a favor and putting a link to it in your sig?


----------



## David8

manaheim said:


> HEY...  so glad everyone's excited, but since you all are into this, consider doing the challenge a favor and putting a link to it in your sig?



Done. I'm really looking forward to this... I can't guarantee the best photos. But I can't wait for something different and a challenge. Should be great fun!


----------



## hopdaddy

I'm In , Only because I would prefer to give the spankings ! lol


----------



## tirediron

kundalini said:


> I like a new challenge.  Being whipped once a month sounds like fun.  I also think hassenpfeffer has been underrated.



Mmmmmmmmmmm  hassenpfeffer!!


----------



## oldhippy

Still in. Bartenter another round for the house. and a double for that cute babe in the corner


----------



## mishele

oldhippy said:


> Still in. Bartenter another round for the house. and a double for that cute babe in the corner


Awe thanks, hippy!! I was wondering when someone would notice me over here...


----------



## IByte

manaheim said:


> * While members are allowed to participate or not, as is their option, members should keep in mind that Mish has a whip and choosing not to participate mayresult in physical harm to their heiny.



......really now .  I'll play along.


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> * While members are allowed to participate or not, as is their option, members should keep in mind that Mish has a whip and choosing not to participate mayresult in physical harm to their heiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......really now .  I'll play along.
Click to expand...

Did we mention what the winner gets?


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:


> Did we mention what the winner gets?



Go on... 










Really happy to have this come back. Looking forward to have some fun!


----------



## runnah

This is cool. I like having a theme when out shooting. Helps me focus my genius!


----------



## ratssass

...A theme is just the kick I need.Drag racing is still 6 weeks off at best and my cat (F. Frederick Skitty) has had enough of me.


----------



## cwcaesar

I am so new that I don't even know what the Photo Challenge is yet.  I look forward to learning all about it and it sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Did we mention what the winner gets?



TPF membership?  I am really hating these adds here lol.


----------



## Mully

manaheim said:


> *The Return of the TPF Photo Challenge *
> 
> * While members are allowed to participate or not, as is their option, members should keep in mind that Mish has a whip and choosing not to participate mayresult in physical harm to their heiny.



That might be a nice thing!


----------



## oldhippy

What would the theme be.  Like Urban Architecture.  If so I may need to get a bunch of shots of the local walmart. Or will the theme be generalized enough, for all to compete.


----------



## Awiserbud

Should we make it clear we are happy to participate...or just join in when it starts...either way i'd be delighted to have a bash 

Also as a side note....will you be checking exif data to determine dates of entered shots, or will archived shots be accepted (if they fit the theme)


----------



## mishele

The first month I'm going to try to keep the theme pretty easy. I'm hoping that helps w/ the participation. As the months go on I'll try to push everyone's creative limits a little bit.


----------



## manaheim

Awiserbud said:


> Should we make it clear we are happy to participate...or just join in when it starts...either way i'd be delighted to have a bash
> 
> Also as a side note....will you be checking exif data to determine dates of entered shots, or will archived shots be accepted (if they fit the theme)



We're going to ask folks to submit NEW work only, and yeah we will check the dates, though I hope no one seriously plans to cheat.


----------



## Buckster

manaheim said:


> Awiserbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should we make it clear we are happy to participate...or just join in when it starts...either way i'd be delighted to have a bash
> 
> Also as a side note....will you be checking exif data to determine dates of entered shots, or will archived shots be accepted (if they fit the theme)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to ask folks to submit NEW work only, and yeah we will check the dates, though I hope no one seriously plans to cheat.
Click to expand...

Like it!  :thumbup:

There's an existing Challenge FAQ here: The Photo Challenge - FAQ's 

Will that be updated, or is it good to go already?  I'm wondering about the file size in particular (150 KB seems a bit small for today's bandwidth), and I didn't see the "NEW work only" thing stated (though maybe I missed it).


----------



## terri

Buckster said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awiserbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should we make it clear we are happy to participate...or just join in when it starts...either way i'd be delighted to have a bash
> 
> Also as a side note....will you be checking exif data to determine dates of entered shots, or will archived shots be accepted (if they fit the theme)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to ask folks to submit NEW work only, and yeah we will check the dates, though I hope no one seriously plans to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it!  :thumbup:
> 
> There's an existing Challenge FAQ here: The Photo Challenge - FAQ's
> 
> Will that be updated, or is it good to go already?  I'm wondering about the file size in particular (150 KB seems a bit small for today's bandwidth), and I didn't see the "NEW work only" thing stated (though maybe I missed it).
Click to expand...

Well, you're right in that it isn't stated as "new work only", but implied as such here:



> Images that have been previously posted on TPF will be disqualified.     Images with watermarks, signatures, or any distinguishing marks that  identify the photographer will be disqualified.


New as in "never before seen here" and anonymous.   

The mods may want to rewrite certain aspects of the FAQ's; it's their baby.  We'll see.


----------



## PixelRabbit

I love that we have to create something new for the challenge but it's the anonymous part that really twirls my beanie


----------



## manaheim

Oh yeah... I assume we'd do the "new to you (TPF)" thing, but I sort of mentally shortened that to "new work only". 

I really expect to have all the specifics worked out tonight and will be posting them late tonight or tomorrow.

Specifically on the image size thing, the plan is to ask people to host them on their own site and keep them within certain sizes and dimensions.  Probably not as small as 150k... That's REALLY tiny.


----------



## manaheim

PixelRabbit said:


> I love that we have to create something new for the challenge but it's the anonymous part that really twirls my beanie



Is that a good thing of a bad thing???


----------



## PixelRabbit

manaheim said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that we have to create something new for the challenge but it's the anonymous part that really twirls my beanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good thing of a bad thing???
Click to expand...

I'll let ya know after the first challenge or two lol


----------



## manaheim

Hahaha ok noted.


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that we have to create something new for the challenge but it's the anonymous part that really twirls my beanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good thing of a bad thing???
Click to expand...



A good thing; definitely a good thing. Because it means if someone likes the photo, they like it because of the photo, not because they like YOU.


But...if it's hosted on my own site (which would likely be my flickr account) won't that kinda negate the whole "anonymous" thing?


----------



## Buckster

terri said:


> Well, you're right in that it isn't stated as "new work only", but implied as such here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images that have been previously posted on TPF will be disqualified.     Images with watermarks, signatures, or any distinguishing marks that  identify the photographer will be disqualified.
> 
> 
> 
> New as in "never before seen here" and anonymous.
Click to expand...

I don't see how it's implied.  I've got thousands, tens of thousands, of images from the past forever years that have never been posted on TPF and have no markings or watermarks to ID me, and they would seem to comply with that statement, but are not new photos shot specifically with the challenge in mind.  And, of course, it's easy to re-date the EXIF of an old photo so it looks like it was just shot, but I think if it's clear that the challenge is to get something NEW the members would honor that.



terri said:


> The mods may want to rewrite certain aspects of the FAQ's; it's their baby.  We'll see.


10-4  :thumbup:


----------



## Buckster

sm4him said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that we have to create something new for the challenge but it's the anonymous part that really twirls my beanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good thing of a bad thing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good thing; definitely a good thing. Because it means if someone likes the photo, they like it because of the photo, not because they like YOU.
> 
> 
> But...if it's hosted on my own site (which would likely be my flickr account) won't that kinda negate the whole "anonymous" thing?
Click to expand...

That's why they get sent in to the Challenge Admins, who then post them anonymously from TPF servers, if they follow the way it used-to-was done.


----------



## ATVrider43

Yeah I love the NEW photo thing, makes people get up and go take more pictures!


----------



## snowbear

I might have to try this.


----------



## shinycard255

I'm still relatively new to TPF, but have been checking out the Photo Challenge every once and a while to see if something every comes up, but it hasn't until what I just read today.  

Can't wait to see the 1st topic to get me shooting more often (and hopefully out of the studio at work or home )


----------



## Awiserbud

I'm all excited.... Sometimes i need an excuse to get off my ass and take some pictures.
I really like the annonymous thing too....everyone gets a fair crack of the whip.


----------



## pixmedic

The idea is that the pictures submitted are taken AFTER the photo challenge criteria are given.  Theres no stopping people that want to cheat. We also want the photographer unidentifiable from the picture.  (identities can be revealed after the voting is closed) changes will have to be made to the current FAQ, but that is the basic idea.  Its still a bit of a work in progress.


----------



## manaheim

And all pictures will be required to include a monkey holding a atomic clock and calendar.


----------



## oldhippy

Don't have.  How bout a goat and my wrist watch?


----------



## mishele

Turtles are always welcome.


----------



## ratssass

...i like turtles


----------



## pgriz

manaheim said:


> And all pictures will be required to include a monkey holding a atomic clock and calendar.



and probably a completely anonymous watermark covering no more than 25% of the image.  Because we've got to protect ourselves against the photosnatchers, seeing how awesome the new images will be.  Do you guys supply anonymous watermarks, or are we going to have to make our own up?


----------



## Qveon

FIRST CHALLENGE!!!: Self portrait of yourself doing the Harlem Shake!


----------



## manaheim

pgriz said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all pictures will be required to include a monkey holding a atomic clock and calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably a completely anonymous watermark covering no more than 25% of the image.  Because we've got to protect ourselves against the photosnatchers, seeing how awesome the new images will be.  Do you guys supply anonymous watermarks, or are we going to have to make our own up?
Click to expand...


  An anonymous watermark would be very funny...


----------



## oldhippy

Anonymous


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> And all pictures will be required to include a monkey holding a atomic clock and calendar.



Aw, shucks, that leaves me out. 

Because I haven't got a calendar. :lmao:


----------



## manaheim

Updated rules thingy posted!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-challenge/319117-tpf-photo-challenge-rules.html


----------



## IByte

manaheim said:


> Updated rules thingy posted!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-challenge/319117-tpf-photo-challenge-rules.html



I accept your challenge sir!! ...turtle... turtle.


----------



## Qveon

manaheim said:


> mages submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of *who the image belongs to*. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.



Can i put someone elses' name that is more popular on the forums in my EXIF?


----------



## Michael79

I am looking forward to it, been couped up all winter with no ideas of what to shoot. Not to mention I'm that guy that needs a kick in the ass or to be challenged.


----------



## leeroix

Its March 1st...


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> * While members are allowed to participate or not, as is their option, members should keep in mind that Mish has a whip and choosing not to participate mayresult in physical harm to their heiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......really now .  I'll play along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did we mention what the winner gets?
Click to expand...



I thought being whipped by Mishy was the prize.


----------



## manaheim

Yes, mish is posting sometime today.


----------



## HughGuessWho

I have searched this thread over..I must be blind.. what is the theme this month?


----------



## squirrels

Here you go:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...f-photo-challenge-march-13-new-beginning.html


----------



## _KC

Anyone want to check out my page and see if any of my photos look like they could be used in a photo contest online or any local art show?
Thanks the publicity would really help me out! https://www.facebook.com/imagine.kc


----------



## mishele

Welcome to the forum, _KC!! I would suggest that you pick out a couple shots and start your own thread. Most people will not take the time to look at your FB page.


----------



## _KC

When i make my own thread how can i make it so that i can post high quality photos?


----------



## mishele

_KC said:


> When i make my own thread how can i make it so that i can post high quality photos?


I'll help you in your introduction thread...


----------



## manaheim

_KC please post new threads to ask your questions so we can keep this one on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## marcosjensen

Hi, 

Its a difficult challenge.


----------



## manaheim

This month's is rather... challenging... but give it a shot!


----------



## L.Ray

Can't wait


----------



## Wolf_Photography

Just joined and can't wait for the next months competition


----------



## ralphjones

TPF returns but we could do more for the EAC ...

pokies online


----------



## blissful

Where I live we have the worlds famous Sockeye Salmon Run at Roderick Haig-Brown Park on the Adams River....this is  a pic of a couple of fish mating.


----------

